# Black Spotted Piranha?



## Gaboon (Dec 12, 2005)

I bought this piranha at a local pet shop it was labeled a Black Spotted Piranha and I'm not sure what the exact species is. Can anyone help?
View attachment 86799


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looks like a rhom, but Im no expert. I say that because of the small round spots that don't go too far past the lateral line.. 
But I'm not the guy to trust on this.. *ugh*
Could be a sanchezi too...


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

looks like a joung sanchezi to me


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Serrasalmus Rombeus
View attachment 86811


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Serrasalmus Rombeus
> View attachment 86811


yeah i say it is one two because of the tail i thought it was a gold then i saw the longer jaw


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

LMAO black spotted rhom lol whoever labeled them at the pet store has no idea what type of rhom it is lol. It's a juvi with spots like most have and that's why they labeled him that way.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^LOL I ordered a rhom off Amazon Aquatics and got a compressus instead


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, it's quite common for a lfs to "make up" names for the fish they are unable to identify.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^LOL I ordered a rhom off Amazon Aquatics and got a compressus instead


 Youch!!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Def not a sanchezi! It has a very strong black hyaline edge to the tail fin. A sanchezi's is clear. Looks lika rhom to me but I am not 100% sure.

Jay


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Serrasalmus Rombeus
> View attachment 86811


try compare it to my small gdr...

View attachment 86903


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^LOL I ordered a rhom off Amazon Aquatics and got a compressus instead


aint that a slap in the face. someone quieted down awefully fast after that comment


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to species id


----------



## Gaboon (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the help it is







greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^LOL I ordered a rhom off Amazon Aquatics and got a compressus instead


I ordered an eigenmanni from one our sponsors and got a marginatus. Seems like a risk we all take when ordering online. Anyways a better flank shot of that fish would be more helpful. As it stands i believe it to be a rhom


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ^^LOL I ordered a rhom off Amazon Aquatics and got a compressus instead


I ordered an eigenmanni from one our sponsors and got a marginatus. Seems like a risk we all take when ordering online. Anyways a better flank shot of that fish would be more helpful. As it stands i believe it to be a rhom
[/quote]

^^wow man, IMO, the marginatus is one of my favs! I think that was a sure blessing! BTW, can you get some pics up on that fish>??


----------

